# Finding A Pneumatic Er Collet Chuck



## gmackugler (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello hobby-machinists, I am using the clamping force of collet chucks to squeeze some metal cylinders. I would like to make this process easier by having the collet be powered by the shop air. 

I have read about 5C pneumatic collet chucks, and I am wondering if there are other sources for pneumatic ER collet chucks?

The ER type collet is necessary for its increased clamping range.

Thanks!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2016)

I have never seen them. With the way ER collets work I don't see how it could work.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 10, 2016)

If you are not useing a lathe and just squeezing down these parts it could possibly be done.  An air cylinder which holds the outside and the piston pushes on the the innerangle of the collet.


----------



## gmackugler (Jun 11, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> An air cylinder which holds the outside and the piston pushes on the the innerangle of the collet.


I think that is the general idea, as long as I am understanding you correctly. Does such a tool exist off the shelf? Or, alternatively, could this be made relatively easily?


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't know about an off-the-shelf chuck as you are describing. Depending upon the length of the workpiece, you may be able to use an air impact wrench to turn the collet nut. That was my first thought when I read your description.


----------



## gmackugler (Jun 29, 2016)

Randall Marx said:


> I don't know about an off-the-shelf chuck as you are describing. Depending upon the length of the workpiece, you may be able to use an air impact wrench to turn the collet nut. That was my first thought when I read your description.


Thanks! That's a great (and relatively cheap) idea. Though for my application (long workpiece), I might have to hold the collet nut in a vise and use the air impact wrench to turn the collet shank.


----------



## gmackugler (Jun 29, 2016)

Also, if anyone is interested, I was able to find an off-the-shelf pneumatic ER collet chuck by this Swiss company "Maprox", but they are a tad pricey.


----------



## Splat (Jun 29, 2016)

Penn Tool in New Jersey either has one or can get you one. Good guys. I try to buy most of my tooling from them.


----------

